# Macro with my 50mm 1.8



## TamiAz (Mar 9, 2012)

Someone posted an article about using your 50mm 1.8 as a macro lens on another website.. They call it the poor man's macro lens.  It sounded interesting so I thought I would give it a try. I had to put my lens on backwards, hold it and manually focused by moving the camera around. Here's my first attempt.. It's a lantana in my backyard.


----------



## digital flower (Mar 9, 2012)

Came out real nice!


----------



## WesternGuy (Mar 9, 2012)

Not bad, a little fuzzy in places, but for a first try - looks okay.  If you are interested in macro, have you given any thought to getting a set of extension tubes (maybe you have them already?) and using them with your 50mm?

Cheers,

WesternGuy


----------



## Edsport (Mar 10, 2012)

You can get reverse lens adapters so you don't have to hold it manually. I have one for my 18-55mm lens. I can use the zoom to make it bigger or smaller... reverse lens adapter | eBay


----------



## molested_cow (Mar 10, 2012)

When I reverse mount my 50mm, the dof is so shallow that I didn't think it was useful. Am I doing it wrong?


----------



## Edsport (Mar 11, 2012)

molested_cow said:


> When I reverse mount my 50mm, the dof is so shallow that I didn't think it was useful. Am I doing it wrong?


You will have F0 so yes the dof will be very shallow but if you're using a canon camera you can change the F#. With the lens on the camera the correct way set your aperture to what you want and then hold in the DOF button, while holding it in unscrew the lens from the camera...


----------



## Johnnie (Mar 11, 2012)

Try using extension tubes with that 50mm. They are relatively inexpensive and work pretty well.


----------



## JSER (Mar 11, 2012)

Reversing rings for lenses have been around for over 40 years


----------

